# Canada PNP/Express Entry with 419 Software Engineer



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi All,

I'm new to Canada Immigration application process.
I currently have 419 points in express entry with below points
IELTS- 8,7,7,7
Bachelor's Degree 4 Years
Married, Spouse with Masters(WES- 2 or more degrees) IELTS 7.5,7,7,7

Any chances of getting Invitation in express entry or PNP?
Or can anyone suggest if I should apply for Canada Student visa and get masters and Canadian work experience?


----------

